# FS: More PC Parts!



## Geoff (Feb 7, 2007)

*FS: More PC Parts!! (Lowered Prices)*

I have some parts left over from what I sold on eBay, so i'm going to list them here.  These will not be going on eBay, so dont think that if you wait they will  

I also ship all these items out via USPS Priority Mail and are packed very well.  Items usually arrive within 1-3 business days after shipment. Anyways, heres what im selling:

*I've added a few items to the list, and i've dropped the prices to the bottom line that im willing to sell them for.  I need these gone ASAP, so please hurry up and buy them *

Western Digital External Hard Drive // 160GB // 2.5" // USB-Powered (no AC adapter needed!) // 5400RPM // Works perfectly and in Very Good Condition (only about a month old)!! -- *$129 Shipped!
*


----------



## Jet (Feb 7, 2007)

Do you have a whole house full of this stuff?


----------



## Geoff (Feb 7, 2007)

Jet said:


> Do you have a whole house full of this stuff?


haha, my closet it full of computer parts.

I want to completely get rid of all my desktop parts to clean out my room, and just so I can have a feeling of a "fresh" start when I buy my next desktop


----------



## Jet (Feb 7, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];576059 said:
			
		

> haha, my closet it full of computer parts.
> 
> I want to completely get rid of all my desktop parts to clean out my room, and just so I can have a feeling of a "fresh" start when I buy my next desktop



Wait...a.....second. That's just....wrong


----------



## footballstevo75 (Feb 7, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];575915 said:
			
		

> [/B]Creative Audigy SE 7.1 Sound Card // PCI // EAX // 24-Bit // Installation CD included -- Excellent Condition! -- *$20 Shipped!
> 
> *NEC 18x DVD+/-RW DVD Burner // Black // 18x // 2MB Cache -- Excellent Condition! -- *$25 Shipped!
> 
> *Vantec Fan Controller // Black // 3.5" // Blue LED's -- Includes all cables! -- Excellent Condition -- *$15 Shipped!*


Interested in all of these, do I get a discount if I buy them all? 
How may fans does the fan controller support?
Is the DVD burner IDE or SATA?


----------



## lunchboxx (Feb 8, 2007)

how many closets you got?

Lunch


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Geoff (Feb 8, 2007)

footballstevo75 said:


> Interested in all of these, do I get a discount if I buy them all?
> How may fans does the fan controller support?
> Is the DVD burner IDE or SATA?


I can do $50 shipped for all three of those, thats $10 off.



lunchboxx said:


> how many closets you got?
> 
> Lunch


lol, just one 



sup2jzgte said:


> PM sent


If footballstevo doesnt want it, it's yours


----------



## footballstevo75 (Feb 8, 2007)

I want it OMEGA, and I can deal with $50 shipped
but answer my questions and I will pay

How may fans does the fan controller support?
Is the DVD burner IDE or SATA?


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 8, 2007)

footballstevo75 said:


> I want it OMEGA, and I can deal with $50 shipped
> but answer my questions and I will pay
> 
> How may fans does the fan controller support?
> Is the DVD burner IDE or SATA?



I can answer the fan question for him, because he already answered it for me.  You can hook up to 4 fans to the controller via the 3 prong ports.   You bastad I wanted the controller GRRRRRR (jp)


----------



## footballstevo75 (Feb 9, 2007)

payment sent for the 3 things I wanted

sorry sup2jzgte, i beat ya to the punch


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 9, 2007)

footballstevo75 said:


> payment sent for the 3 things I wanted
> 
> sorry sup2jzgte, i beat ya to the punch



LOL yeah I know, but i just got the same one for $10 shipped


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2007)

Those three items were sold, thanks stevo 

Anyone else interested in any of the other parts?


----------



## footballstevo75 (Feb 9, 2007)

sup2jzgte said:


> LOL yeah I know, but i just got the same one for $10 shipped



meh, life goes on


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2007)

footballstevo75 said:


> meh, life goes on



You actually ended up paying $10 shipped as well, since I have $5 off for the fan controller and the DVD Burner 



Oh any by the way, the guy interested in the hard drive(s) hasnt responded yet, so its up for grabs to anyone!


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2007)

Bump!

I've lowered the prices and added to the list!


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 9, 2007)

You have yet ANOTHER PM from me, you could has posted some of this last night you know


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2007)

lol, better now then later 

And I got your PM and responded


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 10, 2007)

Could I get more details on the 775 motherboard?


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> Could I get more details on the 775 motherboard?


Sure thing 

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=227&model=558&modelmenu=1


----------



## X24 (Feb 10, 2007)

hmmm, how is that PSU? run decent and stuff?


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2007)

X24 said:


> hmmm, how is that PSU? run decent and stuff?



The Hipro 500W?  It ran my C2D and x850XT PE build perfectly.


----------



## footballstevo75 (Feb 10, 2007)

might be interested in the HD


----------



## Geoff (Feb 10, 2007)

footballstevo75 said:


> might be interested in the HD



Someone has been PMing me about the 320GB and DVD-ROM drive, so those most likely will be sold.  But I still have the 60GB IDE.


----------



## X24 (Feb 11, 2007)

I might be interested in that PSU then. Depends if i get the OK to build myself a desktop now.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 11, 2007)

X24 said:


> I might be interested in that PSU then. Depends if i get the OK to build myself a desktop now.



k, sounds good


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 12, 2007)

Just got the HSF just as promised right on time.  THANKS


----------



## Geoff (Feb 12, 2007)

sup2jzgte said:


> Just got the HSF just as promised right on time.  THANKS



You're welcome 

I shipped everything else out today, so you guys should get it within a few days.


----------



## grimxx (Feb 13, 2007)

does that asus mobo have quad-core support? like the one in my sig or is it the same one?


----------



## Geoff (Feb 13, 2007)

grimxx said:


> does that asus mobo have quad-core support? like the one in my sig or is it the same one?



The only motherboards that support quad are the 6xx series and some 965/975 chipsets, and only the new ones support quad core.

So no, it doesnt, but you cant expect motherboards that are more then a few months old to support them.


----------



## grimxx (Feb 13, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];581165 said:
			
		

> The only motherboards that support quad are the 6xx series and some 965/975 chipsets, and only the new ones support quad core.
> 
> So no, it doesnt, but you cant expect motherboards that are more then a few months old to support them.


oh didn't know that thanx anyways


----------



## Geoff (Feb 14, 2007)

I got money from both buyers for the rest of the items, thank you everyone for your purchases


----------

